# Soil for bromeliads?



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

If you were to grow bromeliads ( mainly _Neoregelia spp._ , but also _Vrisea ssp._ and possibly _Billbergia ssp._) in pots, wich growing medium would be the most ideal?
Im thinking maybe a mixture of coco husk and coco peat, but dont really know. 
Any suggestions is very much appreciated!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Sammie said:


> If you were to grow bromeliads ( mainly _Neoregelia spp._ , but also _Vrisea ssp._ and possibly _Billbergia ssp._) in pots, wich growing medium would be the most ideal?
> Im thinking maybe a mixture of coco husk and coco peat, but dont really know.
> Any suggestions is very much appreciated!


I don't see why orchid mix would not work. It is mostly bark and large substrate that does not stay soaking wet.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I use equal parts peat moss, orchid bark, and perlite for most of mine, though I have been using more sand instead of the orchid bark in the smaller pots since those seem to like to blow over.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

jeeperrs said:


> I don't see why orchid mix would not work. It is mostly bark and large substrate that does not stay soaking wet.


Yeah, orchid bark would probably work just fine, but im not sure how it would hold the plants in place before they start to grow roots. If you understand what i mean?



BonnieLorraine said:


> I use equal parts peat moss, orchid bark, and perlite for most of mine, though I have been using more sand instead of the orchid bark in the smaller pots since those seem to like to blow over.


Do you think the perlite is replaceable with small clay pebbles or something? I really dont like to use perlite, dont like the look of it. I think i might have a mild case of OCD


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Lava cinder is a good replacement for perlite. My mix is eqal parts peat, for bark and lava cinder, with a little perlite.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I've used lots of mixes. Mostly I use about half and half peat mix and seedling orchid bark. Lately it seems like sphagnum moss (loose, long fiber) is doing really well, kind of discovered that by accident but I might move to all moss for at least the broms I'm planning on selling.

For me the best way to grow the ones I keep is to mount them on cork... That might not work under your conditions, but it is worth a try!


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I use equal parts peat moss, small fir bark chips and perlite. You can get both the peat and perlite at Lowes or Home Depot and the fir bark you can get a nice size bag from Petco. It is sold as lizard litter of some kind by I think ZooMed. Good luck, pack them down nice and don't forget to label them.
Jason


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

All my mother plants are growing on my porch outside and are grown in 50/50 potting soil and pumice. Drainage is KEY, and this mix works well for me. I do like the cork mounted idea


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

littlefrog said:


> For me the best way to grow the ones I keep is to mount them on cork... That might not work under your conditions, but it is worth a try!


Right now im growing all my Neoregelias on cork, and that works well. But im running out of vertical space, hence my desire to grow them in pots.

Thank you all for all the help, now i have a pretty good idea of what to use for growing medium.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

frogparty said:


> All my mother plants are growing on my porch outside and are grown in 50/50 potting soil and pumice.


Are the ones on your porch exposed to full sun? Im thinking of moving some of my neos to my greenhouse, but im not sure they can take all that sun.
My greenhouse is exposed to full sun almost all day.
Anyone else have experience with growing bromeliads outdoors?


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)




----------

